
Vijay Kedia's 10 “rules” to make ₹500crores in the Indian Stock Market - cvs268
https://2600hertz.wordpress.com/2016/08/27/vijay-kedia-10-inspiring-rules-every-investor-must-know/
======
cvs268
Inspired from his talk on 20th Feb 2016 at IIMB (Indian Institute of
Management Bangalore) where he addressed the students as part of the PGPEM
day.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b53nE7tN0zE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b53nE7tN0zE)

------
smb06
After listing 9 "rules" he says "luck matters". Right, thanks.

~~~
cvs268
Hee hee :) :) Ya!

But, i found it a deliberate reminder at the end that NOTHING is a "SURE
THING" in this world.

Simply because something works for him, it doesn't mean everyone else will
have the exact same experience following the principles he outlines in his
talk.

